# Spec V Seats (Prefered) or SE Seats



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

Looking for the two front seats, and rear seats from a Spec V, or SE, to put in my modified 01 "GXE-SER". I would of coarse be willing to trade my "Mint Condition" GXE beige seats towards the process. Any Ideas, please post, and we can communicate by e-mail. Thanks, Al. 01 GXE "Cuppachino": CAI, CAT-BACK, SE Instrument Cluster, Pioneer Head Unit, Amp, Eclipse Speakers, Badged SE-R & Trim, Mats, Spoiler, SE Alloys, Graphics


----------

